# Amanda Seyfried's dog breed



## Chantae (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know/want to take a guess at Amanda Seyfried's dog breed? I've done some light googling but everyone seems to think its aussie, but her dog has a tail? 

Is it clear to anyone here?

http://photos-2.posh24.com/p/1322190/l/beauty_trends/celebrity_workout_trends_unleashed.jpg

^photo of the dog!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like an Aussie to me. Aussies can have tails or be born with a natural bobtail. In the US the tailed Aussies are traditionally docked.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

> Amanda Seyfried couldn't look happier, meeting up with friends for lunch in L.A. with her dog Finn in tow. The Red Riding Hood starlet has said she is obsessed with her Australian Shepherd.


From here.  Also mentioned on some other sites, like this one and this one:



> Soon after the 25-year-old purchased Finn as a puppy in February last year, she expressed her love for the canine.
> 'I am a new mum to a little Aussie shepherd with a big heart called Finn. He is a little guy with a big heart. He is the love of my life.
> 'He is going to be big — he is going to be a 50-pounder and I won’t be able to pick him up, but that’s fine.'


----------



## Bob Maloogaloogalooga (Dec 15, 2012)

Her dog, Finn, looks like a twin of my dog, Skye, who is a female red tricolor border collie. Here is Skye at 6 months old. She is 11 months old now. She looks the same as her pic, except she's now about 10 pounds larger and has a richer, fuller coat and bushier tail. Here's the pic of Skye:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8274072642/in/photostream


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Bob Maloogaloogalooga said:


> Her dog, Finn, looks like a twin of my dog, Skye, who is a female red tricolor border collie. Here is Skye at 6 months old. She is 11 months old now. She looks the same as her pic, except she's now about 10 pounds larger and has a richer, fuller coat and bushier tail. Here's the pic of Skye:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8274072642/in/photostream


Honestly, I don't really see any resemblance between your dog and Amanda Seyfried's dog. However Border Collies and Aussies can sometimes be very difficult to distinguish from each other physically anyways. Your dog has a much fuller and, frankly, healthier looking coat than her dog and your dog also has a different head structure and seems to be larger boned overall.


----------



## demmzz (Feb 19, 2013)

Iam sure thats an australian dog. because i have an australian kelpie nd it looks exactly the same like familys lol. They are awsome dogs to own very bright, smart nd loyal to owners great pick.


----------



## demmzz (Feb 19, 2013)

I am sure thats an australian dog. because i have an australian kelpie nd it looks exactly the same like familys lol. They are awsome dogs to own very bright, smart nd loyal to owners great pick.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Really cute dog breed. I wonder if this type of breed is a good company with a golden lab?


----------



## demmzz (Feb 19, 2013)

I dont seem why it woudnt they are both medium breed dogs. my kelpie is a pure kelpie i actually breed the parents and out of the whole littar three that looked like that . Its was a cute especially when it was a pup. cheers


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love Amanda Seyfried! Her dog is a cutie, looks like an Aussie to me, just hasn't had her tail cut off.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like her choice of dog. Aussies are great dogs.


----------

